# Is Daisy a boy???



## fishfinatic (Dec 21, 2010)

She (he?) was in a tank with about 20 other females, and livebearers. I didn't see an agression then, and only a few flares in my female tank, but, the beard was quite a bit bigger than my other girls, and I can't see an egg spot on him/her. 






























I put him/her in isolation for the moment. He/she has been in my female tank for a full day with no incident, so I'm hoping it is indeed a girl and I'm just being paranoid.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

A full flare would help...but the long ventral fins make me think male....


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

It looks like a PK male.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks like a male to me. Probably no signs of aggression or territorial issues because he is adapting to his new invroment. Where did you get him if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ohhh yeah that's a male for sure!!!! Very cute PK boy!


----------



## fishfinatic (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh man  I don't know what to do now...I only have a girls tank and then my big community tank. 

I got him at Meijer,a store kinda like Walmart, but a bit better.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'm not seeing an egg spot, I would say male.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Male 100%


----------



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

Can you get a critter keeper for now to separate him? Probably cheapest, or maybe a drum bowl around $8. Unless you feel he's fine in the tank for now. Good luck.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Yes it's a male. If he is doing ok in the tank and not been nasty at all he should be fine. As long as there is enough plants for the females to get away from him. You might even get a spawn or two but no fry will survive. Me and oldfishlady have both kept male / female tanks with great success . I hope this helped


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow! That is neat. Never heard of a male/female betta tank. I just have 1 more question. Are you going to keep the name Daisy for him? I like it.

BTW, next time I go to a Walmart that sells female bettas (mine only sells males), I am going to look for a M PK! So cute!:-D


----------



## fishfinatic (Dec 21, 2010)

Really?! Awesome, I'll give it a shot for now. But I think the other "female" i got with him is a male too...but again, no signs of agression. Weird. I'll defiantly do something with one of them.Maybe I'll see if my local private store will just take him in.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

My first impression is PK male, too.


----------



## fishfinatic (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok what about this one?










Again, no signs of agression, haven't seen it flare even once...Sometimes I think i see an egg spot, but sometimes I don't. So confused :-?


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Think its a male. (?)


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Male Pk, once again.


----------



## fishfinatic (Dec 21, 2010)

Thought so :/ Thanks everyone.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

*HE* (definately a male) is *gorgeous!!!!* I have a newfound love for plakats since I got my (still unnamed) giant plakat boy a week ago.


----------



## fishfinatic (Dec 21, 2010)

Daisy (first boy) is staying, the second one went to a private fish store. For now, he's been very non agressive. If he starts to be a problem, then I'll try a tank divider


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

What fish do you have in your other (community) tank? He may be able to go in there. But if he's been raised together with the females from birth they may get along just fine.

EDIT: nvm, just saw your sig. He definitely can go into your 45 gal! The only ones even slightly at risk would be your male guppies and your ghost shrimp. BUT, 45 gallons is plenty big for the other fish to get away. If he can get along with females, other fish should be no prob. Keep in mind that there is always a risk though.


----------



## fishfinatic (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks Alex, I'll keep that in mind! I think he may be used to living with females, because the tank I got him from had around 20 other females (and males apparently because I got the other male from the same tank), some mollies and some guppies. And everyone looked very very healthy, no nipped fins, no dead fish. Suprising really, because Meijer usually isn't known for healthy fish, but this was a different location that I normally don't go to.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow! You are really lucky! I wish my fishies could handle a male in the sorority!  But while Rosie's in there, it aint gonna happen. :-D


----------

